# Moin!



## Vossi (Feb 17, 2011)

My brothers, fraternally wishes from germany.


----------



## Benton (Feb 17, 2011)

Greetings, glad to see you on the forums.


----------



## tom268 (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to Texas


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the boards!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!!


----------



## Beathard (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome Brother !  What part of Germany?


----------



## Vossi (Feb 18, 2011)

Brother Jason Eddy said:


> Welcome Brother ! What part of Germany?


The north part, Hamburg


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy (Feb 18, 2011)

I spent a few months in Euskirchen near Koln several years ago....loved it.  You have a beautiful country and a wonderful culture there.  Perhaps if I head that way again sometime we can meet   Welcome to the board, Brother!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome, This is a great group of like-minded individuals.


----------



## Vossi (Feb 18, 2011)

Brother Jason Eddy said:


> I spent a few months in Euskirchen near Koln several years ago....loved it. You have a beautiful country and a wonderful culture there. Perhaps if I head that way again sometime we can meet  Welcome to the board, Brother!


Yeah, I'm with it and ready to share some drinks. :17:

As a matter of fact, I never made it to Texas while being in the US, but I'm quite positive that I will some day. :w00t:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wanted to let the forum members know that Vossi is the developer of the Link Directory addon we use here. Thanks for the great mod Brother!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## tom268 (Feb 19, 2011)

Brother Jason Eddy said:


> I spent a few months in Euskirchen near Koln several years ago....loved it.  You have a beautiful country and a wonderful culture there.  Perhaps if I head that way again sometime we can meet   Welcome to the board, Brother!


 Euskirchen is about 8 miles from where I live. So, if you go back to that arrea, drop me a note.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 19, 2011)

Vossi said:


> The north part, Hamburg


 
I am seven generations removed from the Hamburg area on my mother's side of the family. 

My father's folks were deported by Napolean after the takeover of Alsace Lorraine.  They got better at the resistance game however, helping route crack British troops in the 1814 Battle of New Orleans.  Thomas Hoffpauir, who was commander of German milita troops against Napolean, came to America as a mason and established an unbroken lineage of master masons down to and including my generation.

Welcome to the boards.  Please keep us posted on the brotherhood in Germany.  Well informed masons over here are aware of the contributions by German lodges through the years.

God bless.


----------

